# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - Other >  [DELPHI] - Get Connection Type

## Madboy

```
Uses

WinInet;

const
  MODEM = 1;
  LAN = 2;
  PROXY = 4;
  BUSY = 8;

function GetConnectionKind(var strKind: string): Boolean;
var
  flags: DWORD;
begin
  strKind := '';
  Result := InternetGetConnectedState(@flags, 0);
  if Result then
  begin
    if (flags and MODEM) = MODEM then strKind := 'Modem';
    if (flags and LAN) = LAN then strKind := 'LAN';
    if (flags and PROXY) = PROXY then strKind := 'Proxy';
    if (flags and BUSY) = BUSY then strKind := 'Modem Busy';
  end;
end;

procedure TForm1.Button1Click(Sender: TObject);
var
  strKind: string;
begin
  if GetConnectionKind(strKind) then
    ShowMessage(strKind);
end;
```

----------

